# Haunted Hills Cemetery 2008



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, this year I took a lot of pics, some are a little blurry, but I think you will be able to get a good feel for the yard. This year was by far the biggest, and we collected a lot of can goods for a local food pantry. I also had more people come down to see it than ever. Check it out!
Haunted Hills Cemetery 2008 pictures by Tyler45_photos - Photobucket


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's the day video, it didnt turn out too bad.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

And heres the night video......this one kinda sucks. Its too freakin' dark!!! If any one knows how to brighten



 a youtube video, please let me know because I sure can't figure it out.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

And here's Maligus the Puppet Master when I got him out and all hooked on Halloween.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

puppet master is my favorite and I love that super tall grim reaper type guy!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Lookin good Tyler!:jol:


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks like a pretty big setup - cool beans.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks like you put a lot of work into it. I bet the tots enjoyed it. Well done.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, yeah I think the tots liked it a lot. One kid was out there staring at it one day when I was setting up, and I invited him in to see it. He followed me around the entire yard, and didnt want to leave untill his sister came, and I found out that his Mom told him he had too much energy and should take a walk, and his sister said "she didnt say anything about stopping here". But my favorite story from this year has to be about 2 kids that stopped my mom a few nights ago, and ask here a ton of questions about the yard, and one kid said that this is his new dream, to buy a house and have a yard haunt. So maybe I got a kid into haunting, you never know.......


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Forgot to thank Mr. Stolloween for his detailed instructions on how to build demon skulls. They were a lot of fun to make, and to put your own twist on em. They worked really good for my entrance this year!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice tall guys you have there..
your little tree guy belnds in real good..had to look twice at that pic
great job


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Whew! looks like you spent countless hours on your haunt. Nice job!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Impressive!
I like those little creepy things in the yard coming out of the ground. That tall gray piece is cool too.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

The new pics and videos have been downloaded to my site, so when you get a chance, check it out! I found a few new pics that I didnt put on photobucket, so now its all organized. http://hauntedhillscemetery.blogspot.com


----------

